# make up for red heads?



## MirandaTN (Jun 17, 2007)

I am doing my friends make up next Saturday night. She is a red head, and I am curious as to if there are some colors that would be better than others and some that I should completely stay away from?

She is probably a NW15-NW20

has pink undertones to her skin

She wants something definitely different... she normally just wears eyeliner and mascara... so I'd really like to glam her up!

Any suggestions would be appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thank ya!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 17, 2007)

Browns would be really pretty on her eyes, like brown eyeshadow.

How red is her hair? Compare it to someone famous.


----------



## triccc (Jun 17, 2007)

greens, browns and golds would look nice..IMO


----------



## psychobabble23 (Jun 17, 2007)

i did a redhead girls makeup once and used mac goldmine and coppering and they looked really good with her brown eyes and auburn hair


----------



## inlucesco (Jun 17, 2007)

Some redheads (ie, my best friend) can't do pink or red (or even reddish-purple) eyeshadows unless they want to look like someone punched them.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inlucesco* 

 
_Some redheads (ie, my best friend) can't do pink or red (or even reddish-purple) eyeshadows unless they want to look like someone punched them._

 
or like they bawled their eyes out! Thats what it does to me..i.e. plum dressing, coppering.. My fave colors to use are blues, greens and purples and orange. I have blue eyes (that sometimes appear greenish or greyish depending on the colors I wear) and am a NW15 (probably a shade or 2 lighter). HTH


----------



## rouquinne (Jun 19, 2007)

i have really dark brown eyes and red hair and Shale is a great purple on me, while Trax gives me that "crying" look.


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 19, 2007)

i'd google famous redheads and look at their red carpet looks for inspiration (and faux-paus).  some people that i can think of are:

Debra Messing
Julianne Moore
Lindsey Lohan
Nicole Kidman
Molly Ringwald
Alyson Hannigan
Alicia Witt(http://www.wallpaperbase.com/wallpap...cia_witt_5.jpg) she was in a tv show with Cybill Shephard years ago.
Rose McGowan (natural Auburn!)

wasn't drew barrymore a redhead for a while?  i think it was one of the charlies' angels period.

anyhow, there's awide range of redheads, so hopefull one of these will help you figure out something flattering for your friend.


----------



## Amaranth (Jun 20, 2007)

Try Sumptuous Olive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Green, but not CRAZY green, sort of an everyday kind of green...


----------



## Bybs (Jun 20, 2007)

I agree - no red or pink. IMO it depends on how red her hair actually is. I would suggest Blues, Greens and golds.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 21, 2007)

emerald and rich greens look amazing on redheads. try to be daring with a slash of green liner or a wash of dark green in the crease...


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 21, 2007)

I stay away from Oranges and corals,.. since true "red-heads" tend to have an orange base to their hair,..You dont wanna bring that out,.. I agree with greens, blues, teals, neutrals, and pink depending on what you mix it with. I've done a "flame" look on a red head before but it took some hella work to make it look right,..


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 21, 2007)

Natural redhead, NW 15/W 10 skin, blue eyes (w/ a ring of yellow around my pupils).

I'm with everyone else...greens are my FAVORITE (any shades of green too).  That's always when I get the most compliments.

For a more natural look, try something like Arena, Amber Lights or some variation on that.

Definitely stay away from Trax (and similar colors) she will look like she got punched in the face.


----------



## MirandaTN (Jun 22, 2007)

Ladies - i can not thank you enough! This has been such a HUGE help for me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I can do this with a bit more confidence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I appreciate you all taking the time to help!


----------



## maddii (Feb 24, 2010)

Just bumping this up... I have recently dyed my hair red (and have tanned skin and green eyes), what lipstick colours would work best with this combination


----------



## January (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maddii* 

 
_Just bumping this up... I have recently dyed my hair red (and have tanned skin and green eyes), what lipstick colours would work best with this combination 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think baby pinks (Angel or Creme Cup), peachy (Shy Girl), or even something more red and bold (like Viva Glam I) would all look great with red hair.


----------



## KYBankerGirl (Mar 1, 2010)

I LOVE this thread! I am a natural strawberry blonde, currently sporting a kate walsh color red color and loving it. I have pink undertones and my fav eye colors are sumptuous olive, shale, and anything else plum or smoky plum, brown or gold and did I mention plum? My eyes are blue/grey Lips? 

Twig is a wonderful color for me with dramatic eyes. I like charismatic, but I do not like brown lipstick on a redhead. That's just me. JMHO but I think we look best with a berry lip or the perfect red lip for each person, that could mean a coral-red, an orange-orange or some combination of berry-red or all of the above. Redheads typically have fair skin and little pigment in their lips and I feel like they need LIPS even though the color may look bold to them, they need it to look alive. I love red lipstick but it has to be a very special red lipstick and unfortunately I have not found that red with MAC. I have found some I love in other brands.

I am so glad the redheads are gettin' some makeup love!! woohoo


----------



## maddii (Mar 2, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a matte orange lipstick? I have tried Morange, but I find it's just a bit too red... and I think it's a little over the top with my red hair!


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Mar 3, 2010)

stila's kitten eye shadow is GORGEOUS as a wash of color on the lids on redheads with pale pink-toned skin!


----------



## DoTheTree (Mar 11, 2015)

I have vibrant copper hair and the lipsticks that look best on me are:
*Nudes*
- Viva Glam 2
- Half n Half
- Kinda Sexy
- Faux
- Twig

*Plums*
- Rebel
- Amorous
- Craving

*Reds*
- Brick O La
- Dubbonet
- Mac Red

*Blushes*
Blush All Day (Pro longwear)
Melba
Breath of Plum

*Eyeshadows*
Haux
MUG Unexpected
(Basically any mauve/dirty plum eyeshadow)


----------

